# Ultimate Twin Turbo B7 Audi RS 4 Build Update on Eurotuner



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If we had to imagine the ultimate B7 RS 4 build, we'd likely not be far from the project currently built by Advance Technologies, HT Motorsport and EFI Express for owner Bryan Whitmore. Effectively Whitmore wanted a twin turbo 4.2 FSI engine from the C5 RS 6 swapped into his RS 4. And while that might be enough to satisfy most, Bryan and his burgeoning team are going so, so much further. The goal is 804 hp, at least 700 hp at the wheels.

Of course turning up the boost won't quite accomplish the goals, and the engine is totally built. It's got JE pistons, IE rods and ARP hardware. Borg Warner dual scroll EFR Turbos are apparently and custom dual plenum inlet manifolds are both in the mail.

If that hasn't won you over, how about a custom dry sump oil system and totally built transmission with Sequential shift.

No, the car's not built yet. As you can see in the above photo and several more at Eurotuner, it's a work in progress. But what a work?

* Full Story *


----------

